

$3.00 per active user? That's how much a facebook app is worth. - blored
http://blog.clutterme.com/2007/10/facebookcamp2-toronto.html

======
dhouston
fair warning: the business model

1\. port useful web app to fbml 2\. ??? 3\. profit

hasn't worked very well. at least the top 50 or so apps seem designed solely
to be viral and center around communication or self-expression. sugar, not
vitamin.

clutterme appears more utilitarian and (imho) doesn't fit the mold of the
typical viral facebook app. we came to the same conclusion for what we're
doing and have made our facebook app strategy much lower priority -- and when
we do facebook apps, they won't be straight ports of our main app. just
something to think about.

~~~
alex_c
Another interesting point that was made at FacebookCamp2: if a facebook app is
taking more than a week to make, it's probably too complex to succeed. Pretty
much all the presenters said their apps took up to one week to make.

Which just serves to support your point, I think.

~~~
DaniFong
Why is everyone acting like this is a mature platform?

------
h34t
For those who don't read the article, his claim is that each active user is
worth $3.00 _annually_.

